# Strings sale at Best Buy



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

If you need some strings, Best Buy is having a 50% off on them right now.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/category...aaaf87ffaaen01

Input promotional code: "GSTRING14" at checkout.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm assuming the discount is applied at checkout only with the above code as there's no mention of the sale on the link you provided? 
$5.99 isn't that great of a price for Slinky's... even if they still had any (zero available).


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I stopped in at the one in Burlington on Black friday and the electric strings were $5.99. That is regular price and I don't see a 50% off add anywhere. In store or on line.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

I just bought a bunch online and used Ron's promotional code above. I got 50% off, and free shipping.

*Thanks for the tip Ron!* No way I'd have ever known about the promotion otherwise. Doesn't seem to be advertised anywhere.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

ghs bass strings for 5.99 before the discount.......thats a great price


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow that is great deal...darn though as I use regular slinky cobalts but they are out of stock....thanks for posting this though


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, I just saved a ton compared to what I usually pay at the local shops. :sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

sweet. Thanks Ti-Ron, I just got a whole bunch of strings too.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks from me, too Ti-Ron,
it is a good chance to buy a few packs "on spec"

bob


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks, I tried it twice. It fought me some on quantities. I also had a hard time finding more brands to choose from.

So it took two orders to get what I wanted. $80 bought a lot of variety in string sets.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Ti-Ron. Just got 5 sets of strings with free delivery for under $17.00. :sFun_dancing:


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Ti-Ron, how do you find these codes?

And thanks again
Bob


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The deal seems to work at Future Shop too! Enjoy!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> Ti-Ron, how do you find these codes?
> 
> And thanks again
> Bob


A friend of mine sends me a link to a forum called RedFlagdeals.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> The deal seems to work at Future Shop too! Enjoy!


Just tried it at futureshop.ca and got an error The following error(s) occurred:


We did not recognize the Promotional Code you entered. Please check for accuracy and try again. (0102)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Ti-Ron, I just ordered five packs 




Ti-Ron said:


> If you need some strings, Best Buy is having a 50% off on them right now.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/category...aaaf87ffaaen01
> 
> Input promotional code: "GSTRING14" at checkout.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Just went to future shop and no discount at cash registar. I left them and will be buying at L&M to help keep musicians employed.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

cbg1 said:


> ghs bass strings for 5.99 before the discount.......thats a great price


It looks like a mistake - the picture shows bass strings, but the title and description are for guitar strings:
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=1255408dcdbb9f444e649077c50ccf5den02


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Great deal - just ordered a variety here in Calgary. Thanks 

I've bought from BestBuy online several times before, always fast, free shipping here.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Got 10 packs headed my way...should be good for the next year.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

deadear said:


> Just went to future shop and no discount at cash registar. I left them and will be buying at L&M to help keep musicians employed.


It's an online deal only!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have ordered six times now. I am at about $150 or so. I will likely return or give away about $50 worth out of what I ordered. I made a few mistakes ( the picture and the description were different on a few string sets). 

This is a welcomed piece of shopping information. I am going to try many new types of strings.

Also, getting expensive bass strings at 50% is a plus when you are inexperienced in what to really buy.

Thanks Ti-Ron, I will be looking forward to anything else like this that you have to offer.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> It's an online deal only!


Has anyone got the deal to work at futureshop.ca? They have a different selection of strings available, so I'd place an order with them if I could get it to work.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Rats. I was too slow. My regulars are sold out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Amazing... Placed my order Monday evening and they just showed up at my door. That's darn good service (for free!).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I used the "Reserve in Store" option and the code still works. I'll swing by the local store on the way home from work tomorrow and pick them up.
If your preferred brand is out of stock online, it'll tell you if your local store has any in stock. Plus you can just pay when you pick up.

Sweet!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

ghynes said:


> Has anyone got the deal to work at futureshop.ca? They have a different selection of strings available, so I'd place an order with them if I could get it to work.


Didn't tried it at futureshop myself.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Couldn't get futureshop to accept the discount code online. I'm OK with that... Bestbuy is really getting hammered on the sale. Wish I'd known about the instore pickup option working.....


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Ti-Ron! I reserved four sets of Gibson Vintage Reissue electric strings and two sets of Gibson Masterbuilt Premium acoustic strings for in-store pickup at BestBuy. Those are my usual strings so it's great to be able to get them at 50% off.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone know why Best Buy would have a sale and not tell everyone about it?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Anyone know why Best Buy would have a sale and not tell everyone about it?


No idea. Maybe it was a news letter thing.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Anyone know why Best Buy would have a sale and not tell everyone about it?


Apparently they didn't need to tell anyone about it! Mine are sold out everywhere.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> No idea. Maybe it was a news letter thing.


Well it sure looks like there was some great deals if you needed strings. Can't beat 50% off and free shipping.



hardasmum said:


> Apparently they didn't need to tell anyone about it! Mine are sold out everywhere.


Good point. Didn't need any myself but I didn't see any D'Addario when I checked which is what I use for both acoustic & electric. I thought Ti-Ron must have been smokin sumthin when I checked their website as it wasn't even posted there.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> No idea. Maybe it was a news letter thing.


It's a Best Buy Reward Zone thing.

https://www.bestbuyrewardzone.ca/images/pdf/MI_coupon_EN.pdf

But I'm not a member and they never checked.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> If you need some strings, Best Buy is having a 50% off on them right now.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/category...aaaf87ffaaen01
> 
> Input promotional code: "GSTRING14" at checkout.


I saw this post and this is what I did.....

Late last night I placed an online order at the Best Buy Store. I choose the "reserve at store for pickup" option.
Within minutes, I got a confirmation email that stated what I ordered and what price I will be paying.
The total price confirmed included the 50% off code.
I printed this conformation out and brought it with me to the store this morning.

When I get there , I go to the customer service counter and hand over my confirmation pickup notice and 
the guy was back within a minute with 10 packs of Elixir strings that I ordered.
When he gets on the terminal to process he states that its NOT taking the 50% off code.
I kindly asked him to look over my confirmation papers and see if anything there will help out.
I dont know precisely what he did but 2 minutes later he has a bill of sale for the exact amount ( the 50% off number).
I paid the man....got my strings and walked down to check out the Music department.
my Total savings on the transaction was $62.50.... (Worth the drive to Kitchener.)

About the music department at Best Buy...
The carry a lot of Fender and Gibson...Fender prices are as good as L&M...
Amplifier section was weak but they do have limited Fender choices.
There is also a Accoustic booth, keyboards booth and a drum booth...

Not a bad place to check things out...I certainly expected a lot less..

thats it for now except to say "THANKS Ti-Ron" ...your the one that got it started and I for one appreciate it.

Gino


----------



## curley-maple (Oct 23, 2009)

it would have been cheaper to just order it to your mailbox with free shipping if you had to drive.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

curley-maple said:


> it would have been cheaper to just order it to your mailbox with free shipping if you had to drive.


All the Elixirs were sold out online. The only way to score that deal was if you were lucky enough to have a local store with some in stock.
I didn't so I settled for some Gibson Masterbuilt and Vintage Reissue strings. Got a dozen sets for under 50 bucks, tax in.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Mine are in the mail as I type.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice, just ordered some fancy Elixirs for my Taylor!

thanks!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't believe that Best Buy is making any money on this. Look at all the handling, packaging and postage.

This may or may not be everything that I ordered. I expected a few packages since the strings were coming in from all over Canada.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Big orders from what I can tell. I wonder how many sets were sold to Guitar Canada members alone and how much money we've saved thanks to Ti-Ron (who I nominate for GC Member of the Year).

I know I'm not done yet! When they replenish or I'm going to be close to another store, I will buy more. I've already bought everything (in my brand/type/gauge) at the nearest Best Buy.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

pattste said:


> Big orders from what I can tell. I wonder how many sets were sold to Guitar Canada members alone and how much money we've saved thanks to Ti-Ron (who I nominate for GC Member of the Year).
> 
> I know I'm not done yet! When they replenish or I'm going to be close to another store, I will buy more. I've already bought everything (in my brand/type/gauge) at the nearest Best Buy.


I have been checking every day to see if they restocked. There are a few more that I would like to order.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I ordered 10 sets for electrics and they arrived in a huge envelope. Then, I realized I was stupid and ordered a couple set of bass strings...and threw in a couple sets of acoustic strings to get free shipping. Looks like the bass strings are coming from the east and the acoustics from the west... 2 shipments for free... crazy logistics..but I'll be good for strings for a year


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Nice, just ordered some fancy Elixirs for my Taylor!
> 
> thanks!


IF you havent used Elixirs before, ordering some now could be a bad mistake...
I'm sure the half price deal will end at some point and then your going to have to buy them at full price.

And buy them you will cause they are by far the best feeling strings I have ever played.
I'm hooked on the dammed strings BUT at least for a little while I have 10 sets in the drawer and that is going to help a bit.

Is it too late to cancel your order?

G.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

GTmaker said:


> IF you havent used Elixirs before, ordering some now could be a bad mistake...
> I'm sure the half price deal will end at some point and then your going to have to buy them at full price.
> 
> And buy them you will cause they are by far the best feeling strings I have ever played.
> ...


And failing that, and purely in the spirit of public mindedness and good-hearted charity, I'm more than willing to have you send them to me. Just to save you from yourself you understand.

Neil


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> IF you havent used Elixirs before, ordering some now could be a bad mistake...
> I'm sure the half price deal will end at some point and then your going to have to buy them at full price.
> 
> And buy them you will cause they are by far the best feeling strings I have ever played.
> ...


Hah! I've used them before, but I'm not really an acoustic player. I have a 3-show stand coming up in January where we're playing Friday night, Saturday matinee and Saturday night. We're planning on running an acoustic session for the matinee show, and the strings I have on my Taylor now are just chewing up my fingers when it comes to anything involving bending. I was meaning to get some lighter-gauge strings anyway and this seemed like a good time. 

Given how much acoustic I play (which is almost none) my order will last me a few years


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Hah! I've used them before, but I'm not really an acoustic player. I have a 3-show stand coming up in January where we're playing Friday night, Saturday matinee and Saturday night. We're planning on running an acoustic session for the matinee show, and the strings I have on my Taylor now are just chewing up my fingers when it comes to anything involving bending. I was meaning to get some lighter-gauge strings anyway and this seemed like a good time.
> 
> Given how much acoustic I play (which is almost none) my order will last me a few years


seriously....have you not tried the Elixir nanoweb for electric guitars? ... 

G.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> seriously....have you not tried the Elixir nanoweb for electric guitars? ...
> 
> G.


I have, I didn't like them on electrics as much as I liked them on acoustics. For electrics, I'm an Ernie Ball Rock n' Roll guy. I like the sound and feel of those pure-nickel strings. Too bad Best Buy only has the regular Slinkys in stock, otherwise I would've ordered a ton!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Hah! I've used them before, but I'm not really an acoustic player. I have a 3-show stand coming up in January where we're *playing Friday night, Saturday matinee and Saturday night*. We're planning on running an acoustic session for the matinee show, and the strings I have on my Taylor now are just chewing up my fingers when it comes to anything involving bending. I was meaning to get some lighter-gauge strings anyway and this seemed like a good time.
> 
> Given how much acoustic I play (which is almost none) my order will last me a few years


Any chance your playing at the Ganny in Port Hope? If it is, I used to play there years ago when it was Thursday to Sat with the matinee. Let me know and I'll pop in.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Any chance your playing at the Ganny in Port Hope? If it is, I used to play there years ago when it was Thursday to Sat with the matinee. Let me know and I'll pop in.


That's exactly where I'm playing! Sounds good! Come on by and say hi!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

pattste said:


> Big orders from what I can tell. I wonder how many sets were sold to Guitar Canada members alone and how much money we've saved thanks to Ti-Ron (who I nominate for GC Member of the Year).
> 
> I know I'm not done yet! When they replenish or I'm going to be close to another store, I will buy more. I've already bought everything (in my brand/type/gauge) at the nearest Best Buy.


Thanks, but ever GCers deserve it, I took so much from all of you, time to give back!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks like they have received some Elixirs and Gibson Brights, plenty of acoustic stings still available too.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I happened to check their website last night and they had a few sets of the EB Slinkys that I use back in stock. I picked up some Bass strings too. Very limited quantities though.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok, I think I have enough now. That's 15 sets of Gibson Vintage Reissue 10's (electric) and 10 sets of Gibson Masterbuilt Premium 12's (acoustic). They should last me about two and a half or three years.










I have a feeling that we may never see a sale like that again. Buying my favorite strings at $4 a pack, how crazy is that.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

is this deal still on, i see no place to put promo code


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

It's still on, I just got some Slinky Hybrids $2.99 a pack, thanks a bunch Ti-Ron :acigar:


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

First L&M runs the mom & pop shops out of business, then big box will run out L&M. It may benefit the MI consumer for the short term (low prices), but in the long run will hurt the MI consumer. It's hard to resist a good price opportunity, but my individual decision is to refuse purchase of MI equipment and accessories from big box. Make your own decision, but do so with the understanding of where this is heading.

Edited to add: MI = Musical Instrument


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dradlin said:


> ....MI consumer ....MI equipment .


What does "MI" mean? 

I have a feeling this is going to be something VERY simple and I will feel like an idiot for asking.

Edit: Is it the last one on this list? http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/MI

Thanks

Dave


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

dradlin said:


> First L&M runs the mom & pop shops out of business, then big box will run out L&M. It may benefit the MI consumer for the short term (low prices), but in the long run will hurt the MI consumer. It's hard to resist a good price opportunity, but my individual decision is to refuse purchase of MI equipment and accessories from big box. Make your own decision, but do so with the understanding of where this is heading.


You are probably right. On the other hand, most people have limited resources and need to spend their money wisely. If it comes down to a small difference, I will entertain the thought of supporting the little guy. But I am not going to pay twice as much to support the little guy, especially if the little guy is a national chain like Long and McQuade.

@dradlin: I think MI stands for Musical Instrument.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I am pretty sure this "sale" is just clearing out old inventory. Perhaps all inventory of strings if possible, to accommodate a fresh order.

The selection of strings at my local Best Buy is, (was), pretty dismal. Perhaps 6 different kinds of strings total.

Some of the packaging on the strings I received was different, and even had a bonus string advertised on one set, (and this was just one brand, same part number).

This 'sale' is not going to put everyone else out of business. There were only a limited number of strings left in stock that the majority would normally purchase.

I chose the reduced price to experiment with brands, gauges, and ideas that I normally would have shied away from.


Purchasing from any Canadian source should be good for the economy.


Besides, who knows how long most of the strings sold have been sitting on the shelves. We may never see a culling of inventory like this again.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

pattste said:


> ......I think MI stands for Musical Instrument.


I had a feeling that I would be embarrassed!...especially given that I have 7500 posts on a MI forum...LOL

But it didn't appear on the list I posted a link to!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I ordered 13 sets of dean Markley electrics and the order was cancelled. I just redid another order. I'm sure $2.99 write will me make me a happier player.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> I am pretty sure this "sale" is just clearing out old inventory...


They are using it as loss-leader to get consumers attention and move them towards making their purchase at the big box retailer instead of a specialty retailer.

Selling strings at below cost is cheaper than advertising. Look at the buzz that it created here.

Guaranteed, if you took advantage of the deal this time, you will be checking them out next time.

This was a calculated and successful campaign.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

They have a couple cool guitars on sale too.

Gibson SG '50s Tribute Electric Guitar (SGTR5V5CH1) - Vintage Sunburst









Guitare électrique Les Paul 50's Tribute de Gibson (LPTR5E5CH1) - Ébène


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

dradlin said:


> First L&M runs the mom & pop shops out of business, then big box will run out L&M. It may benefit the MI consumer for the short term (low prices), but in the long run will hurt the MI consumer. It's hard to resist a good price opportunity, but my individual decision is to refuse purchase of MI equipment and accessories from big box. Make your own decision, but do so with the understanding of where this is heading.
> 
> Edited to add: MI = Musical Instrument


It's a big can of worms. Where do you buy your underwear and socks from? Hammers and nails? 

I guess we choose our battles. I avoid shopping malls and McDonalds.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> It's a big can of worms. Where do you buy your underwear and socks from? Hammers and nails?
> 
> I guess we choose our battles. I avoid shopping malls and McDonalds.


Where one buys is entirely a personal choice. Although underwear, socks, hammers, nails are not speciality items as are musical instruments and imho are best represented by a specialty retailer (i.e. music store, not big box).


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

i cant get the string deal to work, maybe its all done


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

A somewhat funny story of my string order from Best Buy.

I ordered six sets of the same guitar strings and one set of bass strings. They were shipped quickly. I missed the home delivery and picked the package up at the Post Office.

I opened the package and noticed one package of guitar strings was missing. At $3 a package it's not a big deal, I still saved a lot of money overall. 

I contacted Best Buy customer service via email assuming they'd be quick to send a replacement.

They've been very pleasant but the way they're dealing with it is kind of amusing. They wanted a "detailed account" of how I received the package and were curious to know if the package had been tampered with.

I told them the package looked fine and it was likely that the guy stuffing boxes at their warehouse put in five sets of strings and not six.

I hadn't heard back from them for nearly a week so I sent them a quick email yesterday asking what was going on. Were they going to send me a replacement or refund the difference?

I received a reply this morning apologizing for the inconvenience and notifying me that they were initiating a "shipment investigation" which will take 10 business days at which time they will email me the results.

I suppose they have a policy and procedure for dealing with items that have gone missing. They probably have big ticket items that go missing or scam artists saying they never received their package but we're talking about a $3 package of guitar strings!

If I never see the strings or the money I'll probably get over it eventually with the help of some counselling. You'd just think that a company as big as Best Buy would be quick to resolve an error like this.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

Just a reminder that the sale ends today. Just ordered another 12 packs.:sFun_dancing:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

So i was able to order 10 sets of strings, and just got them today...but there was 9 in the package... somebody in BC, Cant count to 10...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> So i was able to order 10 sets of strings, and just got them today...but there was 9 in the package... somebody in BC, Cant count to 10...


9 sets for you and 1 set for the guy packing them = 10 sets


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Sale on again:

https://www.bestbuyrewardzone.ca/images/pdf/0904_Coupon_MI_en.pdf

I had some trouble checking out online but stopped in the store and they were able to sort me out. 4 packs of Elixir Polyweb 10's for $33 including tax and shipping.


----------

